# How much does a 12 pack of Corona or any other beer cost here?



## EXPAT09

In Abu Dhabi or Dubai. And does the price vary form one liquor store to another?


----------



## Gavtek

It can vary depending on the brand, but for something around the level of Corona, you're looking at around 150 Dhs for a 24 pack (including 30% tax) from somewhere like MMI in Dubai.


----------



## Dannysigma

85 dhs for 24 Amstel if you drive to Al Hamra cellars in RAK as there is no 30% tax there.


----------



## JunFan

Miller Genuine Draft is 85 or 95 Dhs (memory block!) for a case of 24 in Abu Dhabi!


----------



## mrbig

EXPAT09 said:


> In Abu Dhabi or Dubai. And does the price vary form one liquor store to another?



I totally lost respect for you. That stuff is horse pee man. bleehhhhhh

at our local mmi its 145 for a case


----------



## Jynxgirl




----------



## sandypool

and what does Mr Big drink?

If you want a really good night Russian Bear Vodka is 25dhs - zero to floor in half a shot if you can stomach the tast and as for the hangover - oh dear, I am fairly sure it is just Gasoline.


----------



## Andy Capp

Becks is on special at barracuda at the moment - AED70 for 24x500cl cans...


----------



## movinmary

Lived there for 3 years and never bought anything other than duty free. The allowances are huge. We stocked up every pass through. Visiting relatives had a standing order. We never visited the famous hole in the wall but have friends that were regulars there. Cheap booze, no tax.


----------



## Jynxgirl

How far do you have to go to get to this barracuda?


----------



## Andy Capp

Jynxgirl said:


> How far do you have to go to get to this barracuda?


You'll get lost.....































OK, head up emirates road and follow the signs for DREAMLAND AQUA PARK, when you get to the plane parked near the road (seriously) turn next left and go into the place....

About 45 minutes from Ibn Battuta - unless you get lost of course!


----------



## Jynxgirl

No BAJEEZLES!!! I will be lost... Is Emirates road the same as sheik zayed road??


----------



## Andy Capp

Jynxgirl said:


> No BAJEEZLES!!! I will be lost... Is Emirates road the same as sheik zayed road??


Not surprising you get lost hun!.....

SZR is SZR - the number E11 road.

Emirates road is the E311, it sort of runs parallel to SZR - at least at your end of town it does...

Acces it via Al Ain or Hatta road... And you'd best allow 4 hours each way for the trip (I can see the headlines in gulfnews now - "Single woman takes 17 days to get to booze shop"....


----------



## nnox

at emirates road take exit 103 and just follow dreamland aquapark or barracuda signs. it's right after the plane just before the petrol station. on the road back I'd suggest to take dubai by pass road (E611) before you reach sharjah, a little longer to get back but no traffic etc. 
getting lost once or twice is almost certain [: .


----------



## EXPAT09

mrbig said:


> I totally lost respect for you. That stuff is horse pee man. bleehhhhhh
> 
> at our local mmi its 145 for a case


Its actually not for me its my contribution to weekly gatherings. 

I go hard  Beer cant get me there


----------



## EXPAT09

Well thanks everyone for their inout. 

70-100 doesn't sound too bad at all


----------



## mrbig

EXPAT09 said:


> Its actually not for me its my contribution to weekly gatherings.
> 
> I go hard  Beer cant get me there


Well play'd sir, well play'd!


----------

